# Newbie Rapido 1 Hymer 0. I want to buy table extension etc



## nomadplf (Dec 23, 2006)

I’ve just bought a Rapido 924F and what a super machine it is, no wonder like the vehicle, owners always seem to be smiling.
I don’t normally write to forums but having read this one the replies are common sense and helpful.
Previously I’ve had Hymer, for approx 9 years a G plate B544 and never had a moments trouble but the washroom was a bit small, regretfully last year we decided to upgrade and bought a 99 plate B640SL don’t get me wrong it’s a super vehicle to drive being a Merc 312 Sprinter but its just too big and with all the bells and whistles fitted it was too heavy at 3500kg even before we got on board with or our clothes and food, so we went to France last year knowing we were over gross weight but within the axle loading as its built on a 3800kg chassis but this spoiled my enjoyment of the holiday.
I have just bought the Rapido from Brownhills Swindon and before you groan I don’t think I got a bad deal in fact Matt the salesman has been very good, he has agreed to replace some missing kit that I spotted on the day and some afterwards. I think the last keeper got a bad trade in price so took as much as possible off the van in the knowledge that they would have to replace it. On the day I spotted the tyres were original so he agreed to go halves, it had a get you home fuel cap, and the reversing light and camera weren’t working so I asked for a bulb to be fitted you’ve guessed it, it was the switch. Since coming home I noticed the bike rack troughs, and the waste drain hose are missing, the alarm PIN doesn’t work, the 240 volt heater isn’t working, they are going to replace these FOC with two hours labour I will have to pay the rest!! I did spot most of it but missed the table extension and cutlery drawer liner Matt has said no he cant stand the cost to replace them so has anyone got these items for sale please email me with your number and I will get in touch.
Sorry to go on but PLEASE CAN YOU HELP.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

most of these faults should be repaired under warranty free of charge but then again you went to Brownhills.

Sorry, can't help with any bits you want.

Joe


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

joedenise said:


> most of these faults should be repaired under warranty free of charge but then again you went to Brownhills.
> 
> Sorry, can't help with any bits you want.
> 
> Joe


DITTO exactly what Joe said!! Put it all down to one of life's learning experiences. This forum would have helped you more if you had found us BEFORE making the purchase. :roll:


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Rapido*

Many people know that Brownhills are probably the last place to buy a motorhome and expect decent service, despite the fairy story twaddle they spout on their website. You have now found out, as did I, not that I let it spoil my enjoyment and neither should you.

On a positive note If you cannot get this shower who should have checked your motorhome and corrected the faults before it was offered for sale or you collected it to put it right, and that should be FOC ( they were obviously not bothering and seeing what they could get away with, particularly in respect of the tyres) try a proper dealer. Caravans Rapido at Wokingham or Stowmarket Caravans in Suffolk.

Above all continue to enjoy it - summer is coming!


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi was your old Hymer G88 FOB ?

Waz


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Don't blame the previous owner for stripping the van of parts. When I went back with various issues that I had with my van they "drip fed" me with the "extras", that had been bought by the previous owner, to keep me quiet. These “extras” even had the registration number of my vehicle on them in large letters put there by the previous owner.


----------



## j50jwr (May 9, 2006)

*I just remembered.*

Hi There this reminds me of the time I took our "New Autosleeper" back to Newark to have some none working bits fixed. We remained on site and while browsing, found a technician pinching a light off another Autosleeper, presumably to replace the broken one in ours.

John


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Rapido - ours is a 7090 and we don't have a drain hose.... our Hymers did, but the Rapido didn't - and ours was ordered from new in Germany.

Table extension, - no don't have one of those either, but not sure of your layout

Ask them to give you contact details of the seller and ask him for the alarm pin.... what make is it? If perhaps a Strikeback, maybe VanBitz who sell them could tell you how to reset it, but I can't even think we have a pin on our alarm anyway....

Sorry no further help.

Everything said about Brownhills, I reiterate, but perhaps you will find it out for yourself....others have and lived to tell the tale, and some have been horrendous...

Carol


----------

